# Amp/avr for Kef Q100's



## kjs101 (May 30, 2018)

new to the thread.I currently bought (3) Kef Q100's for LCR duties and can't be more pleased,very detailed,precise,slightly warm with a huge sound stage.I have them hooked up to an older Yamaha RX V571 which does a decent job,but knowing how the upgrade bug works I know I will need a more adequate amp with all the 4k HDCP 2.2 and at least dual sub out.I do like the sound of Yamaha but would like some input on other good matches for Kef's sound.I have had Denon in the past and really liked it.Is Yamaha considered having a bright sound compared to say Denon/Marantz?
A side note,currently running a 3.1 set up.I have a sub and that will be upgraded as well(eventually 2) so,3.2.
Speakers are hooked up with Audioquest slip/db 14/4 using audioquest silver spades(DIY)
and sitting on IsoNodes.


----------

